# Can you feel the difference between a 90mm and 100mm stem?



## jaybee64 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just curious. I know the difference is just over .4 inch but, is that really noticeable on a road bike?


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

jaybee64 said:


> Just curious. I know the difference is just over .4 inch but, us that really noticeable on a road bike?


initially yes indeed but it doesn't take but a few miles and its gone...it goes without saying but i'll say it anyway.....IMO


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

You can and should feel the difference in fit (if we're talking about changing the stem on a given frame), but not in stiffness or handling. You might notice a handling difference in changing a stem by 3cm or more, but not 1cm.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Definitely in fit. I try to make my bikes have the same reach, handlebar & seat height. The difference in stems would bother my back on a ride of 25 miles or more.


----------



## revolator (Oct 11, 2007)

I can give you two scenarios:
1. If you're a bit stretch out already on a 90, a 100 will really screw you over.
2. If you're a bit crunched on a 100, a 90 will cram you further.
If you don't ride much, it won't matter.

The good case would be if a 90 was too short for you, and you went to a 100, then you're making progress.


----------



## revolator (Oct 11, 2007)

dup post ***DE-LETE***


----------



## jaybee64 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, I'm asking because I was initially fit with a very short stem, 80mm. I was going for comfort since it was my first high quality road bike. Now that I've ridden for a few months, the 80 feels way too short. It's too high and I'm not able to stretch out enough. That being said, the fit that was done is really good. My body is very comfortable on the bike.

I threw on a 100mm stem and took a long ride today. It felt really good to have that extra inch - way more comfortable and the bike felt like the handling was better. Maybe it was the larger difference between the 100 vs. the 80 but, I wasn't sure if I should have gone for a 90 just to make a smoother transition. I'm not sure if going back to a 90 is pointless. The 100 feels good to me and doesn't feel like it compromised the fit of the bike either.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Go with it.*



jaybee64 said:


> Well, I'm asking because I was initially fit with a very short stem, 80mm. I was going for comfort since it was my first high quality road bike. Now that I've ridden for a few months, the 80 feels way too short. It's too high and I'm not able to stretch out enough. That being said, the fit that was done is really good. My body is very comfortable on the bike.
> 
> I threw on a 100mm stem and took a long ride today. It felt really good to have that extra inch - way more comfortable and the bike felt like the handling was better. Maybe it was the larger difference between the 100 vs. the 80 but, I wasn't sure if I should have gone for a 90 just to make a smoother transition. I'm not sure if going back to a 90 is pointless. The 100 feels good to me and doesn't feel like it compromised the fit of the bike either.


Almost everybody, IMO, initially wants a short stem so they can sit upright. Then after a few months riding, many of them have the same experience you did. On frames smaller than 58 cm., a 100mm stem is just fine. It puts the hands over the front wheel to keep it on the road, and provides a longer lever for smoother steering control. Also, as you're observing, being a bit more stretched out flattens the back like it's designed to be, and is more comfortable over the long haul. This is usually "counter-intuitive" when just starting out.


----------



## Fadeev (Jan 29, 2011)

virtually no difference! I did not notice


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I've always found myself right when having a hunch about changing to another stem.Changes I've been through:
A) -7 to -10, same length (100mm) 
B) -10(100mm) to -17 (120mm)

So basically, I've been trying to stretch out by going lower and longer - mostly longer because the increased negative angle contributed to length."B" was more noticeable than "A" by a long shot, and brought assured satisfaction; however, that doesn't mean "A" was a useless move. It definitely hinted me in a direction because for all I know, lowering drop height could've been the wrong guess for helping myself. There was a point with move "A" that I started thinking "man, I think would be hurtin' right now if I stayed with the previous stem".

My stem that's being shipped from the planet Jupiter is bringing in another 10mm for an overall 130mm length. I'm pretty sure I'm right in this move as well. So many occasions when I pedal out of the saddle on a climb where I find myself limited in being as forward as I want. IMO, you should not "go backwards" from your 100mm setup if you like it. It'd only be IF you found yourself hating a 110mm stem that you may second guess yourself.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

What angle is the stem? If you have something with a big angle, adding length may make you more upright.

I would have your bike fit with a more flat stem. Note, if you flatten your stem it will likely require you to use a longer stem. If your stem is already flat, then try something longer.

I'm really a big fan of working close with your LBS on something like this. You may save a few bucks on the front by scoring it online, but until you go through 3 or 4 to get it right, plus the hassle, its worth the extra $$$ at you LBS to get it right the first time.

One last point, if you are changing one of the variables on your road bike you should expect it to feel weird and possible experience some slight discomfort until you get used to a new position.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, 10mm is a big enough difference when it comes to stems.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I own a box of stems in all sizes from 80 to 140. In 0, 6+/6-, 10+/10-, 17+/17- degrees. 

The ability to swap these stems out during the season as the amount of riding varies and to build up my bikes and really see what works is very nice. 

And yes I can tell the difference of 1cm and the various angles of the stems.


----------



## jaybee64 (Jan 4, 2011)

The 100mm stem that I put on is a flatter angle than the more upright stem that I was fit with. I did leave the spacers in place that were put on the bike when it was fit so it's still fairly high with room to lower over time. 

Overall, it feels good and not terribly different in terms of ride compared to the shorter, more upright, stem that it replaced. When I was riding yesterday, it certainly didn't feel like the feel or fit of the bike was radically changed. I didn't really notice the difference after about 10 -15 mins or riding. If anything, it was nice not to have to have my hands on the hoods the whole time since the bar was a little further away. With the shorter stem, there was no other comfortable place to put my hands on the bars.

Schmack, I agree with you and am a big supporter of my LBS. In fact, the guy I work with suggested that I go up to a 100mm stem. I told him the kind I was interested and he said that they didn't carry them and I should pick it up on line. He offered to check out the fit once I had ridden for a while. This is why I buy most of my things from these guys.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

10mm is huge when you are trying to get "dialed in" with your bike fit.
I'm a little bummed out that they don't make stems in 5mm increments anymore, and that it's rare that there's not too many stems made over 130mm anymore.

As others have mentioned, if you don't ride very much, it doesn't make much difference.

If you ride a lot, you should know by now, exactly what combination top tube, stem length and angle, and seat tube angle, seatpost set back, and bar reach, you need.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

You can adapt and it is at the extremes you'll notice being crunched up or overly stretched out. Also factors where you tend to have your hands placed during the majority of your ride time. If you ride the hoods, bar tops or drops...seeking a balance can be challenging with some bars. Finding comfort for any of the positions can take some tuning.

Many of us have accumulated various stems and bars to make fitting adjustments. Threadless stems are available in a range of rises, one can accumulate a variety if seeking very small incremental change.


----------

